
Federal Judge Rules Trump May Not Block Critics on Twitter - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/judge-rules-trump-may-not-block-critics-on-twitter-1527100409
======
grzm
Current discussion (over 140 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17135945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17135945)

------
smpetrey
Wow. Didn't see that coming.

